# 2010 archery mule deer ( from an email )



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

For those that have not yet seen this one, I thought you might like to see.

Well guys here he is!

Cole's notes of the hunts

Saturday morning- saw buck feeding out in field with 3 other bucks, watched
him for over 1 hr in my spotting scope, got some pictures through the
vortex, which are attached. I knew from the first second I saw him he was a
true giant but never had him pinned at what he actually scored! I watched
him bed down, went in for the sneak through the standing flax, Got within 43
yards but when he stood up he walked straight away and I had no shot with
the bow.

Saturday night, went back to the field just to make sure he was still around
and he was right where I saw him last. Left him for the night

Sunday morning- Went out with Mike Gebhard and he was in the same field and
the night previous, waited over an hour for him to bed once he did, we
tried the stalk again, well we did get in closer, got within 32 yards waited
a bit and he stood up and did it to me again, walked straight away! NO
SHOT!!! My heart sank for a second time in 2 days ! What an amazing buck
to watch at 32 yards!

Monday morning - I had to be responsible for a couple days and go harvest so
I did a drive through the area on the way to the farm and he was again in
the same field! There was no wind so it wasn't as hard leaving him there to 
go harvest.

Tuesday - WINDY and I was harvesting!!!

Wednesday - planned on going to office in AM then harvesting in PM but I had
to try and find him if I could, I was more then a little consumed by this
buck! Well he was in the same field again, he was the most predictable buck
I have ever seen, which I was good with. I again spent some quality time
with my vortex spotting scope. This time I made sure I knew which way he
bedded down so I would be broadside when he stood up. I left my truck at
8:15 and went for the stalk. Half way in the smaller buck with him stood
up and ate for a bit so I layed down and let him bed up again. Well this
time I got to 28.5 yards and he had no clue I was there, wind in my face,
laying broadside to me, now just the patience game, he put me to the test,
I was there for over 2.5 hrs kneeling in mud waiting for him to stand. The
smaller buck got up again and milled around for probably 20 minutes then the
moment of truth, he finally stood up! I was ready and drew and put an arrow
in him!
He didn't go 130 yards and 5 minutes later he was dead, I didn't get back
to the truck till 12:45 so safe to say I didn't make it to the office or
harvesting at all that day.

He was one of those deer that actually grew as I walked up to him!
Gross non typical score - 259 1/8
Gross typical frame - 211 7/8
Net typical frame - 207
Total net non typical - 254 4/8

Now on the search for a whitetail that will look good on the wall beside this one,

Dave Fuller


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

that is a TOAD!!!! congrats


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That is a huge deer. Very cool.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Good lord that is a heck of a wall hanger!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Kansas?


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

"KING-KONG *DADDY*"!!!!!!>>>>>>Congrats!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Holy schnikies......Bad mofo.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*GOOD WORK BROTHER...*


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Good Gawd Ol Mighty!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Yep*

That is a trophy:work: WOW


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

GOOD GOLLY WHAT A BRUTE. CONGRATS ON YOUR TROPHY! 
Any idea on the age? Looks like he has a huge body to match the huge rack.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is unbelievable! A spot-n-stalk mule deer hunt with bow is on my list of things to do. WOW! Buck of a lifetime.

Where was this??


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

WOW what a MONSTER!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome Muley!


----------

